# The Infallibility of the Pope



## apaleífo̱ (Jun 30, 2009)

Check out this question and answer exchange on a Catholic forum regarding the infallibility of the Pope:

How can corrupt Church leaders be infallible? - Catholic Answers Forums

Interesting how few Scriptural quotes are used throughout the entire explanation...


----------



## dudley (Jun 30, 2009)

*My proof of The fallicy of the papacy and papal infallibility*

I am today a Reformed Protestant and a confessed Presbyterian.I was a Roman catholic till 3 years ago. I have said in a few earlier posts I initially became an Episcopalian in 2006 after leaving the Roman catholic church because I was comfortable with the similarities to the Roman church and while I began to reject the pope I was still very Roman catholic in many ways and also wanted a sacramental church like Roman Catholicism but without the pope, Anglicanism and The Episcopal church was what made sense to me.

However even before the summer of 2007 I began to question Roman Catholicism entirely and began a study of the Protestant Reformation. What led me on a deeper search for the truth was however a statement made by The Vatican and the pope in July 2007 that the Protestant and Orthodox faiths as “not proper Churches.” I was appalled and I said I left Rome at first because I believed the current pope was going back to pre Vatican ii teachings.

The document said that the Orthodox church suffered from a “wound” because it did not recognize the primacy of the Pope. The wound was “still more profound” in Protestant denominations, it added. 
It was “difficult to see how the title of ‘Church’ could possibly be attributed to them,” said the statement from the Congregation for the Doctrine of the Faith. Roman Catholicism was “the one true Church of Christ.” 

The document said that the Second Vatican Council's opening to other faiths – including “ecclesial communities originating with the Reformation” – had recognized there were “many elements of sanctification and truth” in other Christian denominations, but had also emphasized that only Catholicism was fully Christ's Church. 

I began to see that nothing new was really said, but that document in my mind did clarify the way in which the Vatican has torn apart Christianity because of its lust for power. They remind us that in their view that to be a true church one has to accept the ludicrous idea that the Pope is in some special way the successor of the apostle Peter and the supreme earthly leader of the Church. 

I had already begun to understand that these claims cannot be justified, biblically, or historically, yet they had been used not only to divide Christians but to persecute them and put them to death. 

It was then that I openly stated and wrote to many that I renounce the errors and pretensions of Roman Catholicism and its false teachings and I further disclaim her bishop of Rome, the pope to be the successor of Peter and the head of Christ's church. It was then I began to not only renounce the pope but Roman Catholicism entirely. 

I wrote this also when I was received into the Presbyterian church.
Although not required I found it necessary on my part to do it this way. 

I wrote the following to the elders and the Presbyterian minister and brought it to a meeting I had to be examined by them before making a Public confession of faith a few Sundays later in the Sunday service. It was not required but I wanted to do it.

I have encouraged the other roman catholic converts to do something similar and they have. I do because I believe that a roman catholic needs to reject openly roman catholicism and her pope to be truly free and experience a true protestant conversion after being born again by Gods amazing grace. As you said and I corcur also "and it's doctrine has a "Christian" appearance while not being Christian at all." 

I Dudley Davis reject all the traditions and teachings of the Roman Catholic church and as a Protestant I accept, embrace and believe the following as part of my Christian Reformed Protestant faith

I believe in the God of the Bible
I believe that the bible is the inspired word of God
I believe God is trinity, one God in three persons
I believe Jesus Christ is very God of very God
I believe that the Christ has come in the flesh
I believe in the resurrection of the dead
I believe in eternal judgment

I believe in a heaven and a hell and that all who are elected by the saving grace of God and accept Jesus Christ as their Redeemer and thus are born again in Jesus Christ as believers of His Gospel and live the life of evangelizing his good news will be with his Father in Gods Kingdom of Heaven for all eternity.

I believe in justification by faith alone.

I sincerely receive and adopt the Westminster Confession of Faith and Larger and Shorter Catechisms of the Presbyterian church as containing the system of doctrine taught in the Holy Scriptures and I submit to the teachings of the Presbyterian Protestant tenets and doctrine.

I believe the Bible as the word of God and the only and final authority and path to salvation I submit in discipline to the doctrines of John Calvin and the teachings of the Presbyterian Church in doctrine and life.

It is Christ alone who is salvation to our souls, not the Church of Rome or the Pope"

I believe in the doctrines of the Protestant Reformation, the authority of the Bible alone in all matters of faith and practice and that salvation is by grace alone, through faith alone, in Christ alone.

I believe now as the Reformers who realized as they studied the Scriptures that the great central doctrine of the gospel was expressed in the comprehensive sentence, “Christ died for our sins.” The death of Christ was the great center from which the doctrine of salvation sprung. 

On the Sunday I was received into the Presbyterian Church I also wote and read the following afer the minister asked me to respond to 4 questions that was my formal reception into the presbyterian church. made the following public confession of faith and affirmation of vows to the Presbyterian Protestant church in front of the congregation. 

My Vows and Affirmation of faith as a Presbyterian Protestant.

I Dudley Davis believe in One God, Father, Son, and Holy Spirit -- and I do confess anew the Lord Jesus Christ as my Saviour and Lord, and acknowledge Him Head over all things to the Church, which is His Body.

I Dudley Davis believe the Scriptures of the Old and New Testaments to be the Word of God, the only infallible rule of faith and practice.

I Dudley Davis sincerely receive and adopt the Westminster Confession and Larger and Shorter Catechisms of the Presbyterian Church as containing the system of doctrine taught in the Holy Scriptures.

I Dudley Davis sincerely receive and adopt the essential tenets of the Westminster Fellowship as authentic and reliable expositions of what Scripture leads us to believe and do.

I Dudley Davis promise to be fervent and faithful in maintaining the truths of the Gospel and the purity and peace of Christ's Church, whatever persecution or opposition may arise to me on that account.

I Dudley Davis promise to be faithful and diligent in the exercise of all private and personal duties which become me as a Christian as well as in all relative duties, endeavoring to exhibit the call of Christ by my conversation, and walking with exemplary piety.

I Affirm These Vows and ask for acceptance in to this Reformed Protestant Presbyterian congregation.

In grace,
Dudley 

The following is a good scriptural basis all ex roman Catholics are given to prove the fallacy of the papacy.

The following is also a very good biblical sumation that refutes the fallicies of roman catholicism. All Protestants and hopefully all Chritains and maybe by Gods grace some roman catholics will be enlightened by the following readings.

The Antichrist: John 12:4 etc. Matt. 26:13. Apostles were not to exercise authority like the princes of this world. Luke 22:25. Baptism of Repentance. Luke 3:3. Baptism of John and Christ contrasted, Mark 1:8. John 1:33. Jesus removes his disciples from scene of baptizing with water, John 4:1-3. Speaks of the water which he gives, v.14. See also John 3:5 'born of water'. Vanity of putting outside washings for internal holiness 'cleanse first that which is within' Matt.23:25. The disciples made clean through the Word, John 15:3; 17:17. Binding and Loosing: Matt. 19.18. Celibacy not exemplified in Peter - Luke 4:38. Not commanded by our Lord. Matt 19.10. Cephas - 'a stone' the new name given to Simon, when first called to be a disciple, John 1:42. His second call. Matt.4:18; His third call, Luke 5:1-11. Church - 'tell it unto the' Matt.18:17. The dilemma in which those are placed who take Peter for the foundation of their church, Mark 8:33. Commandments - the relation which the keeping of them has to salvation. Matt.19:17. Confession to priests - ill success of, in Judas, Matt.27:3,4. Eucharist - John 6:53 'Except ye eat', 'This is my body' Matt. 26:26. The cup 'Drink ye all of it, v.27. Father - Disciples forbidden to call any man pope. Matt 23:9. Forgiveness - Jesus exercises forgiveness without any reference to either water baptism or penance. Matt.9:2; Luke 7:48, 50. Gifts to house of God, to the neglect of our nearest relations not approved, Matt.15:4-6. Inquisition - servants forbidden to root out the tares 'until the harvest' Matt. 13:30. Justified -The humble penitent, not the man boastful of his own good works, Luke 18:9-14. Keys of the Kingdom - what they are and how Peter used the, Matt.16:19. Liberty to do good - Disciples forbidding those who follow not with them. Mark 9:38. Mary: saluted by the angel, Luke 1:28. Mary the mother of Jesus rejoices in God her saviour, Luke 1:47. Joseph takes her to wife, Matt 1:24. Jesus, not Mary, subject of the angels' song. Luke 2:10. and of the wise men's inquiry Matt 2:1,2,5. See also verse 11. Jesus' answer to her at the marriage in Cana, John 2:4. Mary's b;lessedness came not by her relation to Christ according to the flesh, but she was partaken of by her in common with all who 'hear the word of God and keep it. So Jesus' reply to the womon who cried 'Blessed is the womb that bare thee' Luke 11:27. Meats - See what defileth, Matt 15:11. Peter: Look at his 3 names, Matt 16:17. 'Te first Simon' Matt.10:2. His supremacy over the beloved disciple not acknowledged by our Lord, John 21:20. Prayer to saints - only scripture example of is ineffectual, Luke 16:24. Rock - description of him who builds thereupon Mat 7:24. Luke 6:47, Christ not Peter is the Rock upon which the church of God is built, Mat 16:18. Scriptures - Command to search them, John 5:39. Opposition by voice from hell to the doctrine of their sufficiency, Luke 16:29.,30, Our Saviour teaches his disciples that they may receive light upon them from those who are able to give it, though they may be otherwise unknown to them, Luke 24:25. Teachers from God not to be known by their commission from man, but by their fruits, Matt 7:15-20. 'Make the tree good, and his fruit good' Matt 12:33. Tradition, Matt 15:1-9. Works - not of supererogation, Luke 17:10. What concord hath Christ with Belial 2 Cor 6:15.


----------



## Hippo (Jun 30, 2009)

christabella_warren said:


> Check out this question and answer exchange on a Catholic forum regarding the infallibility of the Pope:
> 
> How can corrupt Church leaders be infallible? - Catholic Answers Forums
> 
> Interesting how few Scriptural quotes are used throughout the entire explanation...



In Matheson's excellent book on Sola Scriptura he explains the fascinating history of the doctrine of papal infallibility.

It started when the then pope declared the Franciscans to be orthodox, the Franciscans were terrified that some future pope may come to a different conclusion so they suggested that the Popes favourable decision was infallible. The Roman Church thought that this whole concept was laughable and the next pope changed his mind anyway. 

Rome only felt the need to posit infallibility when the doctrine it was seeking to promote was not biblical in the first place, hence the assertions that the the only recent infallible statements have been that the Pope is infallible, that Mary was sinless and the assumption of Mary. If what they say is in accordance with the Bible then there would be no need to assert infallibility in the first place.


----------



## DTK (Jun 30, 2009)

Dear cw,

I have studied Romanism fairly intensely for some 15 years or more. And I am convinced, after dealing with many Roman apologists, that their dogma of papal infallibility (like many other of their alleged dogmas) has been constructed in such a way that there is no possible scenario, either biblically or historically, that they would admit as evidence against it, not even the so-called 6th Ecumenical Council (III Constantinople) held in 680-681 A.D., which condemned Pope Honorius as a heretic.

DTK


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 30, 2009)

James White pointed out in a recent webcast that the RCC actually disputes with the Apostle Paul in Galatians 1:8-9 because they insist that nobody can ever come to the conclusion that the Church teaches against the Gospel. Indeed, even Paul is less important than the Church in their eyes because he permitted people to judge his own words against the pattern of sound teaching they had received.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 30, 2009)

The Pope is infallibly wrong.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 30, 2009)

The Papacy is Antichrist.


----------



## Berean (Jun 30, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The Papacy is Antichrist.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Jun 30, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The Papacy is Antichrist.



I didn't think so before, but...


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 30, 2009)

Aren't the Pope's declarations called _Papal Bull_ for obvious reasons?


----------



## steadfast7 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you guys are being a little too harsh concerning the Pope. I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt that he is a professing disciple of Christ. I would not go so far as to pontificate about him being "anti-Christ" or fallibly wrong on all matters. He may very well be a brother in Christ, whom our Lord commands us to love.

Perhaps we can be thankful that the present Pope is quite conservative and Augustinian in his underpinnings.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 30, 2009)

steadfast7 said:


> I think you guys are being a little too harsh concerning the Pope. I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt that he is a professing disciple of Christ. I would not go so far as to pontificate about him being "anti-Christ" or fallibly wrong on all matters. He may very well be a brother in Christ, whom our Lord commands us to love.
> 
> Perhaps we can be thankful that the present Pope is quite conservative and Augustinian in his underpinnings.



If you study the WCF or LBC in the "Of the Church" chapter, along with the cited texts, you may come to a different conclusion.

LBC1689 CH26 #4
WCF CH XXV #VI


----------

